# my 85 kingcab 720 is driving me crazy



## azdave61 (Sep 8, 2009)

i hav a 85 kingcab 720 with 2.4 engine .i replaed the fuel pump the fuel filter and the relay for the fuel pump it ran for a couple of days then sputtered and died like it was out of gas but its not. it will not restart and its driving me crazywhat would be my next step:wtf:


----------



## azdave61 (Sep 8, 2009)

*a footnote to my problem*

i let it sit overnight and when it didn't start the next morning i sprayed a little carb cleanerinto the carb and it started and ran


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sometimes you get problems like this after replacing filters and pumps because small pieces of rubber from the inside of the older hoses come off after being removed and put back on, and get into places in the carby or injectors where they cause problems. I recently replaced a fuel filter and my car was fine for about a week before a small piece of debris got into the carby causing the engine to have no idle at all, it would just stall if below 1200 rpm. Luckily a good spray with carb cleaner eventually solved the problem. I have since added an extra small inline filter close to the carb just in case any more is floating about. If you are changing pumps or filters, if your hoses look at all damaged on there ends either trim or replace them.


----------



## azdave61 (Sep 8, 2009)

*still having problems*

my truck will run fine for a couple of days then it won't start spraying carb cleaner into the carb is a tempory fix i'm wondering if there is some kind of vacuum switch in the fuel line. and i think rebuilding the carb will help any idea would be helpfull thanks


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

There will probably be what is called an antideiseling valve on the side of your carby that can cause problems it is meant to cut fuel supply when you lift off the accelerator. They can get stuck. It is usually a screw in hex headed affair with two wires leading in, it is controlled by a speed sensor switch. Sorry I can't tell more but I am not familiar with your model truck.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

You changed the fuel pump timer that is located in the right kick panel area, near the glove box right? Is that what you mean by the fuel pump relay? This is the part that fails and drives people nuts.

You should have a clear sight glass on the float bowl of your carburetor. When the truck dies, pull over and take a look at it. If you can't see any fuel in the sight glass, you're lacking fuel pressure/delivery. You can try loosening the gas cap and see if the problem goes away. Otherwise, if you're sure the new fuel pump is working properly, you'll have to remove the carb and rebuild it. I beleive there is a needle and seat filter in it that may be preventing the fuel from getting through the needle and seat and into the bowl. Remove the carb top and unscrew the needle and seat assembly. Under it will be the invisible push on [thimble like] filter that very few people know about. 

If the fuel bowl is full when you pull over, then check the ingition system. The cap and rotor are common failures on those. So are the coils.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

pull the fuel inlet nozzle (on the carb), thats where the little filter is...
But check the float bowl... that will tell you alot


----------

